
Humans Not Off the Hook for Megafauna Extinction - DrScump
http://news.discovery.com/animals/did-humans-kill-the-megafauna-13092.htm
======
DrScump
another article of theirs about an earlier study:
[http://news.discovery.com/earth/weather-extreme-
events/human...](http://news.discovery.com/earth/weather-extreme-
events/humans-acquitted-of-mammoth-murder-130912.htm)

